# Chinese medicine and donor eggs



## jules23 (May 25, 2007)

Hiya,

I am going for treatment in Cyprus and having donor eggs.  I have started to have acupuncture and also been given some Chinese medicine (tastes awful! ).  Has anyone else been successful using these treatments?

Also are there any dangers?  I am currently having aspirin and numerous vitamins.

take care

Julia


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I followed it during our fresh and FET DE cycles and was successful. I am also on blood thinners, it's important to have a fertility specialist who knows everything you're taking.

Many women doing IVF prefer not to take the herbs while cycling, just the needles.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

It is not recommended that you take chinese herbs during a medicated cycle as the herbs are not a regulated substance and may react negatively with the medications needed for your cycle.

IMO you do NOT need chinese herbs for a DE cycle - however acupuncture is regarded as a positive thing but only if you have an acupuncturist who is experienced in fertility treatment and how to schedule the most effective treatment, especially sessions just before and after ET.

Best,

Daisy
x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

I spent a lot of money on acupunturist and paid extra for the special tea that tasted disgusting dh and I nearly got divorced over how much I spent and I was also travelling 3 hours to get there (long story) but I was so convinced it was going to work as I neared spending 800-900 pounds i decided to stop.
i would have agreed that you dont need it as much if you are using donor eggs
if it makes you feel special and you can afford it carry on but dont get so hooked 
i so wanted alternative remedies to work and have done lots over the years but not seem to have worked for me as yet
good luck
love
susie


----------



## jules23 (May 25, 2007)

Hiya,

Thank you everyone for my replies.  

I might carry on with the acupuncture and give up on the medicine as it was disgusting. 

I am taking aspirin and a load of other vitamins.

Is anyone else going to donor treatment in March? i am nervous and excited (is this normal?)

Take care 

Juliaxx



Good luck to everyone


----------

